# Magura HS33 auf Cantisockel?



## ChrisClueless (13. Oktober 2004)

Kann man eine Magura HS33 auf einen Rahmen mit normalen V-Brake Sockeln montieren?   

THX im Vorraus


----------



## robs (13. Oktober 2004)

Ja, mit dem sogenannten "Evolution"-Adapter. Aber nicht teuer kaufen. Sowas hat hier sicher noch jemand rumliegen weil er n set gekauft hat, da ist sowas in der Regel bei.  Bei meinem ist ne Schraube abhanden gekommen...  ich guck nochmal, sonst kannste den günstig haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJimmele (13. Oktober 2004)

Klarro, dafür gibts die Evolution-Adapter von Magura. Noch nie gesehen bei stinknormalen MTBs ??!!


----------



## Levelboss (13. Oktober 2004)

Geht ohne Probleme!
Die Erstmontage ist zwar etwas fummelig, aber wenn man es ein paar Mal gemacht gemacht hat, geht es einfach.


----------



## ecols (14. Oktober 2004)

Hab noch nen Evo- Adapter übrig.. bei interesse pm..


----------



## aramis (14. Oktober 2004)

trialmarkt.de bei "Angebote !"


----------



## ChrisClueless (14. Oktober 2004)

THX


----------



## Tretschwein (14. Oktober 2004)

aber ich mein mal: das is echt mist zu montieren un auch net wirklich zu empfehlen. vor allem wenn du ne breite felge fährst. die adapter sin eher dafür gedacht, dass man die bremse an n cc-rad dranbaut mit dünner felge.
die monty aufnahmen sin um einiges geiler.
jo


----------



## ecols (14. Oktober 2004)

bin an meinem 20" 7 jahre lang nen evo adapter gefahren und hatte nie probleme..   
Wenn man sie vernünftig einstellt   und nen dicken booster dran klatscht passt das schon.. 

übrigens: mein evo adapter ist auch neu und war nie verbaut..


----------

